# Aspire T180 won't boot from USB Flash



## Bicky (Apr 28, 2007)

I have an old Acer Aspire T180 - I want to boot from a USB Flash drive - problem is the machine does not recognize USB in the F12 boot order, however it does recognize USB CD Rom.
I have gone into set up and again the Bios doesn't recognize the Flash drive, but does recognize the USB CD Rom.

Any simple solutions - or do I have to consider upgrading the BIOS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With your USB Flash drive in, Boot into Setup (Bios) go to Hard Drive Operation or Hard Drive Boot order, this is different then the Boot tab. If your USB Flash drive is listed under Hard Drives, then using your Enter and Arrow keys, Move it to First Boot Device. Save and Exit. It there is no setting in the Bios that sees your USB Flash drive, then this Bios does not support that function


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try the following

Restart the computer and keep tapping the DEL to enter into the BIOS.
Connect the USB drive.
Select the "Boot" tab.
Select 1 as "USB drive or USB HDD".

Then press the F10 key and select "Yes" to save the changes in BIOS.

Verifying DMI Pool Data Acer Aspire T180 MainBoad... - Acer Community


----------



## Bicky (Apr 28, 2007)

sobeit said:


> try the following
> 
> Restart the computer and keep tapping the DEL to enter into the BIOS.
> Connect the USB drive.
> ...


Thanks for this - Problem solved


----------

